

Analyzing CharlieSheen Twitter Followers - Schoeny
http://simplymeasured.com/blog/2011/03/why-twitter-inc-loves-charlie-sheen/

======
sjs382

      75% of his followers have <100 followers
      44% of his followers have <100 friends
      40% of his followers have <100 tweets
    

... These numbers are useless on their own. Maybe every twitter user with
>1000 followers shares similar stats.

~~~
Timothee
I would only find the number of tweets a meaningful measure of something. At
least, it means the user is doing something on the site. (though of course
you'll have people who use it a lot without voicing their opinion, which is
fine too)

Number of followers means absolutely nothing because there is an enormous
number of people following whoever follows them, thus many people follow
people just to get more followers. In a perfect world, number of followers
could mean something, but it doesn't.

And saying that somebody who follows less than 100 people is a light Twitter
user is backwards IMO. I personally check Twitter very often, but couldn't
imagine the mess it would be to follow 1000+ people. I actually follow exactly
105 accounts right now, and it can already get unwieldy. I _actually_ read the
tweets from these 105 accounts…

~~~
code_duck
The point he's making is that we don't know what this means about the Charlie
Sheen account in particular, because there is no context. One would require
the same stats for at least one other account to make any conclusions.

------
dkasper
Hard for me to believe there's no mention of spam accounts in this post.

------
bl4k
out of interest, does anybody know how export.ly gets twitter data? is it by
paying for the firehose, paying through gnip or another way?

